# Rainshadow Rod Blanks 35% OFF!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

All *Rainshadow blanks are 35% Off*, No Coupon needed. Whether you are a first time builder or a seasoned vet, now is a great time to Stock up and Save!






Blanks - Rainshadow - Page 1 - Get Bit Outdoors







getbitoutdoors.com





Feel free to reach out any time, we are happy to help.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm glad this sale is over! I bought 4 of them and was tempted to get more. Can't wait to try my 2 new Rev slow pitchers.

Thanks!


----------



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Xpac said:


> I'm glad this sale is over! I bought 4 of them and was tempted to get more. Can't wait to try my 2 new Rev slow pitchers.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for the order, we appreciate your support. Enjoy the builds and Fish On!


----------

